# Going boneless



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

I saw in another thread a mom talking about her son 'going limp' when she tried to pick him up for something he didn't want to do.

It's so funny how kids do this, and it's so effective! It becomes almost impossible to pick them up. They just slide out of your hands.

I was reading 'Knuffle Bunny' to my baby. It's a really cute story (evidently a true story inspired by a real little girl/event) about daddy leaving baby's favorite toy at the laundry mat. Halfway home the little girl remembers and tries everything she knows to communicate with dad what's wrong.

Something like 'she yelled, she pointed, she tantrumed, she _went boneless_..."

Ultimately they figure it out and she speaks her first words - "Knuffle Bunny!" - when dad hands her the toy.

Anyway, I'd not seen that term before 'went boneless' but it so perfectly describes what the babies do.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

Julia does this for diaper changes. She could have you know what leaking out of her diaper and she still won't want to change. She goes boneless and squirmy!


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

It's so funny how kids do this, and it's so effective! It becomes almost impossible to pick them up. They just slide out of your hands.
And a good thing to remember if you are ever attacked or someone is trying to force you somewhere against your will.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Or getting arrested at a protest


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia*
Or getting arrested at a protest









We call it the Ghandi Peaceful Resistance Move at our house.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
We call it the Ghandi Peaceful Resistance Move at our house.









So funny... when DS lies down on the floor and refuses to move I call that his Ghandi protest. He has another one where he kneels on the floor with his head resting on his hands... I call this his muslim protest.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

We call it the "Ghandi" too! It helps us laugh at it and lightens up the situation. I figure it's good training if she wants to be a peace activist some day!

So tell me...is there some secret toddler communication network where they teach this stuff to each other?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

*goes to check for toddlering.com * ... nope.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Hehe... my toddler puts her arms straight up and squirms when I try to pick her up and she's not happy about it... I've nearly dropped her so many times.

I do the going limp thing sometimes with dh... he likes to show off how strong his is by picking me up and carrying me around








and I weigh about 100 lbs, and he's a pretty strong guy, so he should be able to. But when I don't want him to, I go limp, and he can't pick me up. He's asked me before how I do it, he says it's really confusing.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

nak
that's our favorite part of knuffle bunny!! the book is great because you really get to see a tantrum from the toddler's perspective.

we giggle and say "agle flagle klababble" (the words little Trixie uses to try to communicate with her daddyin the book) alot at our house!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

We got this term from that book, too! I've always thought it was impressive that he could take a preverbal child to a NY laundromat...


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL my son does what you called the muslim protest too! LMAO!


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
Hehe... my toddler puts her arms straight up and squirms when I try to pick her up and she's not happy about it... I've nearly dropped her so many times.

My daughter started doing this at about seven months. The first time she did, I was grateful for quick reflexes!

When either of my kids do it, I just say, "Go limp, little protester! Go limp!" They have to regain their skeletal structure to lift their heads and look at me like I am nuts!!


----------

